# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: pr. Collectible vintage Viking art deco art glass Compotes, great Christmas gift!

## invisible

For sale here is a pair of vintage / antique Viking Pulled Compotes.  In the world of collectible glassware, this is called "art glass".  These pieces were made by the Viking Glass Co., and date from the 1960's.  These pieces were known as the Epic line (pattern or style) in their catalog, and the orange-reddish color was called Persimmon.  The general style of the pieces is late period art deco.  The Viking art glass is beautiful, elegant, and stunning in it's unique use of color and shape.  Viking art glass was hand shaped, the curls, pulls, and bends on the edges of the pieces were all done by hand, so there will be some individual variation between identical pieces, as can be seen in the photos.  Approximate size measures about 7 1/4" high and 6 1/4" across at the widest points.  Together, they weigh 3 pounds, 2oz.  Weight given is the weight of the actual pieces, please keep in mind that when they are bubble-wrapped and boxed properly for shipping, this will add additional weight to your shipping cost.  Price is $35 for the pair.  Payment accepted via FRN's, PM's, USPS MO, or paypal.  These Viking art glass pieces would make a really nice addition to your collection, can be used for home decoration, or would be the ideal Christmas / Yule / Kwanzaa / Hanukkah / (insert holiday of your choice) gift!

I have other Viking pieces for sale, but have had to list them separately due to the number of pictures (the forum limits you to 10 per posting).  I would have preferred to list similar items together and not take up 3 threads where one would do, but unfortunately I couldn't do it that way!

----------

